# Winter Park or Steamboat



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

My wife and I are currently trying to deciide where we want to ride this year on vacation. We plan to arrive in Denver the second week in January, and are debating between Steamboat and Winter Park. We are both experienced riders, and we prefer the steep terrain and deep powder in the trees, bowls are also a plus. I was wondering which of these mountains would be better for us, as I've never even ridden in Colorado. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Winterpark has steeper terrain overall, but the main showcase Vasquez Cirque is a bit of a hike (15-30 minutes) and with the slow start to the season there is a good chance it won't be open by your trip. I also think the tree riding is better at Winterpark, but what I consider the good stuff is also pretty gnarly and closeout. Maybe the best expert tree riding. You have to be able to straightline it through very tight passages to get to more open stuff. You also have Paresene's bowl which is a high alpine bowl for above treeline turns. 

Steamboat is known for it's tree riding. The Aspen riding on the south side of the mountain is nice and on the opposite side there is some great evergreen riding. Not as steep, but there is some good stuff if you hike up to Chute 1 & 2, Christmas Tree bowl, and a couple of others back there for which I forget the name. There really isn't any alpine bowls at Steamboat. Everything there starts at treeline. Not to say there isn't open stuff, but you are most definitely not in the alpine either.

As far as the scene around the resorts go. Winterpark has a new village that has been designed to put a little more apres action at the resort. It opens in December. Some sort of open air gondola to get there, new bars and restaraunts, shops, lodging etc. The town of Winterpark itself is pretty sleepy, but has places to eat and a couple of decent bars.

All that said, Steamboat wins the apres scene hands down. By a huge amount. Steamboat is one of the best ski towns anywhere. That is the scene. It's a destination resort vs a day trip resort from Denver like Winterpark is. Better bars, restaurants, and vibe all the way around. Snow tends to stick around a bit longer there too. At least for the visiting out of towner.

Overall, I would say go to Steamboat. Steamboat, along with Crested Butte are two of the best ski towns I have been to anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Not sure if you have made up your mind yet, but I thought I'd tell you about my experience at winterpark. I never have been to Steamboat so i cannot comment on that. I've been to winter park about 4 times and have enjoyed every trip.they have really good tree runs, and maryjane has an excelent mushroom patch to hit up. overall, I have enjoyed it about as much as going to vail or beaver creek (its not nearly as big, but does have alot to offer regardless of its size). Regardless where you go, I imagine you will have an excelent time. either place I'm sure would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

We ended up booking at Breckenridge. We do plan to hit most of the larger resorts in coming years, but fortunately I've managed to get my wife's attention on Jackson Hole. I've got my figers crossed.

F


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Ive been to both. I liked the environment at steamboat. The village is really neat and its all right there. Mountain wise I liked them both but really want to go back to steamboat because it seems a little less commercial. U better like Texans and Cowboys...Place is FULL of them! They all seem to gravitate to steamboat.
> 
> YEEEEEEEE HAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


As a member of "people from texas that (god-forbid) like winter sports association," (otherwise know as "PFTT...." ), I have to sort of back u up, cuz we are planning a trip to steamboat this year. I'm not overly crazy about an ultra western cowboy atmosphere (i started life as a yankee) but my wife's parents will like it.

Direct flights to steamboat from the major cites in texas helps alot too...

My wife and I want to give WP a shot too though. My uncle from Denver and his family have really enjoyed it and its highly recommended (skiers though :gasp: )


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Embrace your inner Texan! 

Don't let MPD's statement scare you off. Steamboat is one of the coolest ski towns anywhere. Yeah, there can be a high "gaper" factor there, but it really is a "ski" town. Not very many areas have a town like this. Definitely one of my favorite spots. You'll have a great time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

hehe. Oh i don't let any of it bug me. I'll be a "gaper" and "noob" for a while. and unless something changes, a "texan" and a "tourist." I'm sure theres a good bit of texans and others that are a pain in the ass to "serious" or "regular" snowboarders or skiers. I like to at least playfully pick on the stereotypes a bit.

I come to these forums for research and to ask questions so i try to avoid being on of the hated newbies on the hill. But i still have to stop on the hill and try to figure where the eff the signs are actually pointing on runs i don't know. and my wife and i still get stuck in low spots where, we would have kept speed if we knew better. (i can skate with the best of yah though...  )

By the time we hit steamboat in march, it should be (cross fingers) our 5th resort in about 14 months, since we started boarding in late January last year.

Overwhelmingly, (a million times more than my wife thought for sure) we've found people around the resorts so far to be friendly and helpful and i don't think we've been kicked out of even one place for being texans. Its encouraging to know that most people are just happy to have people out there enjoying the ride like they are. You have to come to forums like this to easily find the haters in snowboarding. the luxury of anonymity, i guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

lol. we got 4 saddles and my brother is law is named Cody. DAMMIT!

I guess I better stock up on chewin' tobbaccer, get my blue jeans ready for the slopes, and practice a good thick drawled out "howdy pard."

look out 'boat. yee-haw!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

steamboat foooosho


----------

